# Pic's finally



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

I just got my main cumputer back yesterday. So here is a couple of glamor shots of the old babe. I'll post more once I get the accessories out to use.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

It's about time, and worth the wait too :
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great pictures, I finally don't have to ask my wife what it said.:lmao: How much snow will it shove?


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

I watched the neighbor across the street take out a foot of snow with no trouble and no chains either. 
There will be pictures of the rebuilt tiller. What a beast! It took super wet dirt out like nothing yesterday.


----------



## nohandles (May 12, 2011)

I finished putting the rototiller together day before yesterday. What an awesome machine. I had some slippage but adjust the slip discs ahead of the PTO now even in completely saturated dirt is just eats it up. 
More pictures soon.:usa:


----------

